# Papp-a result low.....



## natasja32

Hey girls. I was wondering if anyone could shed some light.I had my nt scan done and the measurements for that was 1.7mm which is low risk. But apparently my bloods came back with my papp-a came back low. Hence me having to have an amnio on tuesday. I know this can be an indication for downs in baby,but ive also read that is commen in woman who have had placental abruptions,high blood pressure,prom and some other things. Ive had 3 non eventfull pregnancies,untill i went into labour in march with my 3rd son. I had a complete abruption,no warning signs before,pregnancy was perfect. Unfortunenately my baby son died. What i would like to know is if anyone knows anything about these papp-a results and what they could possible mean for our little baby? I dont know how im going to cope with more bad news. Please help if you could,im at my wits end.:cry:


----------



## natasja32

Anyone???:cry:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I can't help you hun :hugs: But if there is anything wrong, it doesn't have to mean the end :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

I had this with my last 2 pregnancies, and had 2 amnios. Both ended up high risk for downs but ok nuchal measurement. The amnios came back perfect but strangely I have had all 3 of my children prematurely first at 35 weeks pre eclampsia, second and 3rd PPROM at 35 and 33+3.:hugs: 

There may or may not be anything in this test but the main thing is you are being closely monitored. x


----------



## CS10

Hi,
I've never posted on here before but thought that I will share my experience and give you some hope. 

With my first pregnancy I had CVS because of very low Papp-a results. My risk for downs came back as 1 to 43 chance and my bloods alone gave me a risk for 1 to 14 chance of chromosomal abnormality. After the results came back as all clear we were warned that the placenta might not be functioning properly which can cause growth problems, pre-eclampsia or high blood pressure. 

At 21 weeks I had the fetal doppler scan and much to my relief the blood flow was fine but at 30 weeks my blood pressure did go up and I was put on medication which controlled my BP. I also needed a few growth scans as I was measuring small all the way through. My daughter was on the small side but still within the normal range. She was born on my due date and was absolutely fine. 

A few months later I fell pregnant with my son but sadly we did not have a happy ending. Our beautiful son died because of a placental abruption after a problem free, low risk pregancy. I saw on the stillbirth forum that you also lost your precious son because of an abruption, really sorry for your loss. Once i feel a little stronger I will tell my story but it only happened very recently and dont feel ready yet.

The consultant confirmed that there might be a connection between problem I had with bloods in first pregnancy and abruption in second but I hope my story shows you that it is possible to have a happy ending with bad papp-a results. She also said that, with close monitoring, there is no reason why I can not have more babies and that she had other women who lost babies because of abruptions and they had a baby to take home in the subsequent pregnancy. 

I have my fingers crossed for you that your results come back fine and that everything goes well with your pregnancy. 

Cherie


----------



## natasja32

CS10 said:


> Hi,
> I've never posted on here before but thought that I will share my experience and give you some hope.
> 
> With my first pregnancy I had CVS because of very low Papp-a results. My risk for downs came back as 1 to 43 chance and my bloods alone gave me a risk for 1 to 14 chance of chromosomal abnormality. After the results came back as all clear we were warned that the placenta might not be functioning properly which can cause growth problems, pre-eclampsia or high blood pressure.
> 
> At 21 weeks I had the fetal doppler scan and much to my relief the blood flow was fine but at 30 weeks my blood pressure did go up and I was put on medication which controlled my BP. I also needed a few growth scans as I was measuring small all the way through. My daughter was on the small side but still within the normal range. She was born on my due date and was absolutely fine.
> 
> A few months later I fell pregnant with my son but sadly we did not have a happy ending. Our beautiful son died because of a placental abruption after a problem free, low risk pregancy. I saw on the stillbirth forum that you also lost your precious son because of an abruption, really sorry for your loss. Once i feel a little stronger I will tell my story but it only happened very recently and dont feel ready yet.
> 
> The consultant confirmed that there might be a connection between problem I had with bloods in first pregnancy and abruption in second but I hope my story shows you that it is possible to have a happy ending with bad papp-a results. She also said that, with close monitoring, there is no reason why I can not have more babies and that she had other women who lost babies because of abruptions and they had a baby to take home in the subsequent pregnancy.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you that your results come back fine and that everything goes well with your pregnancy.
> 
> Cherie

Oh sweetheart im so sorry your son isnt with you.:hugs: How brave of you to want to make me feel at ease when you are clearly grieving for your little boy. :hugs: 

I also read that the low papp-a could be because of my previous abruption with my son in march. Im having the blood flow checked at my 20 weeks scan. The downs came back all clear. For today im happy,but sadly i wont enjoy this pregnancy as i know what can go wrong and what is at stake.:cry:

I want to thank you so much for posting a reply to my thread.I know how hard it must have been for you. Please if you ever want to talk about how your feeling or you little boy or just in general,please pm me when you are ready. You are a very brave lady. Thinking of you sweetie.:hugs:

Lots of love
Nat
xxxx


----------



## MUMOF5

I had low papp-a levels with this pregnancy and with Evie. I wasnt told there was any potential problems with it when I carried Evie, but at 32 weeks she was found to have IUGR (basically very small) due to increased blood flow through the placenta. She came at 34weeks weighing 3lb 12oz. She is fine now though, just on the small side.
:thumbup:
This time when the results came back they told me that basically there is potential for placental/fetal growth problems and or premature delivery. So far so good, I have 4 weekly scans and baby is just above average line, and the doppler readings are good. As for the premature labour, time will tell :shrug:. I have been put on aspirin until 36 weeks (if I get that far) to help with the placental blood flow. 

Good luck hun, I hope its all ok for you. xx


----------



## CS10

:happydance:
That is wonderful news, you must be so relieved. 

After what you have been through it is totally understandable that you will not be able to relax but I really, really, really hope everything goes ok. 

I'll pm you when I feel stronger but in the meantime I'll keep an eye out for your posts to see how you are getting on.

Cherie
xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Sorry to hijack this thread but can I ask you girls what your PAPP-A levels were? Mine is 0.59 MoM which seems a little low or is this ok?


----------



## natasja32

I have no idea what my levels were hun. Was just told that they were low and it could mean possible hb or another abruption for me. Sorry i wasnt very helpfull.:hugs:


----------



## MrsVenn

natasja32 said:


> I have no idea what my levels were hun. Was just told that they were low and it could mean possible hb or another abruption for me. Sorry i wasnt very helpfull.:hugs:

Ah no worries Nats, I was having a bit of a worry blip yesterday. I won't stress about it :hugs:


----------



## natasja32

MrsVenn said:


> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what my levels were hun. Was just told that they were low and it could mean possible hb or another abruption for me. Sorry i wasnt very helpfull.:hugs:
> 
> Ah no worries Nats, I was having a bit of a worry blip yesterday. I won't stress about it :hugs:Click to expand...

I know my consultant has said to me too that the levels are usually low in smokers or ex smokers. But it could also mean that the baby could be on the small side.:hugs: I wouldnt worry to much about it lovely.:hugs:


----------



## MrsVenn

natasja32 said:


> MrsVenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what my levels were hun. Was just told that they were low and it could mean possible hb or another abruption for me. Sorry i wasnt very helpfull.:hugs:
> 
> Ah no worries Nats, I was having a bit of a worry blip yesterday. I won't stress about it :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know my consultant has said to me too that the levels are usually low in smokers or ex smokers. But it could also mean that the baby could be on the small side.:hugs: I wouldnt worry to much about it lovely.:hugs:Click to expand...

Ahh that might be it. I've never been a smoker but have been a passive smoker in the past. I won't worry, they'll flag anything I'm sure, thanks hun as always :hugs:


----------

